# Como hacer una tierra flotante



## juanmanuel1986 (Ago 27, 2013)

tengo un circuito que consta de un pic y una lcd para para medir el voltaje en dos baterías de 12 volts cada una y están conectadas en serie, el circuito tiene una alimentación con un 7805 pero la tierra no me sirve para revisar el voltaje de una de las baterías por que me da una lectura de 24 volts. mi pregunta es como puedo aislar las tierras para o hacerlas flotantes para poder leer los 12 volts en cada batería y no provocar un corto circuito el la serie de pilas. gracias por su apoyo. ...


----------



## palurdo (Ago 27, 2013)

mediante el uso de amplificadores operacionales en configuracion diferencial, lo unico es que necesitaras alimentarlos con una tension algo mayor a la suma de las dos baterias.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 27, 2013)

Podrías usar los atenuadores que correspondan (divisor resistivo) y hacer un medición diferencial desde el ADC midiendo en dos canales distintos:

- Canal 1 => 12v
- Canal 2 => 24v

Los atenuadores deberán estar pensados para que midan lo más cerca posible del fondo de la escala del ADC (seguramente 5v).


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2013)

¿ De donde toma alimentación el medidor ?
¿ Mide tensiones negativas ?


----------



## supericky (Ago 27, 2013)

pon un diodo entre las dos batterias


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2013)

Voto por el amplificador en configuración diferencial. Un diodo no sirve para nada en este caso.


----------



## chclau (Ago 28, 2013)

A mi me gusto la solucion de Cosme, es la mas simple. Dos divisores resistivos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2013)

Si pero tienen la masa común que es lo primero que han dicho así que tal cual no se puede enviar a un ADC.
Se podrían usar haciendo la diferencia dentro del PIC, numéricamente pero no hay una posible lectura directa.
Si en la segunda batería leo 23V no tengo ni idea de si hay 11,5 en cada una, 13 y 10, 10 y 13 o lo que sea. Forzosamente tengo que leer la primera y restar.
Un amplificador en modo diferencial no es complicado y además aísla un poco la entrada analógica y la protege. También lo hace mucho mas inmune al ruido, si la línea tiene un recorrido largo y entra ruido, lo normal es que entre el mismo ruido a las dos entradas y eso lo anula.
Recuerdo hace años una persona desesperada buscando repuestos de un microcontrolador porque a todos se les quemaba una entrada analógica. A mi eso nunca me pasó por poner amplificadores diferenciales.

Por cierto me suena que hay algún ADC que admite modo diferencial, no lo puedo asegurar pero me ha venido el flash mental.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 28, 2013)

Amigo, comparto la idea del compañero cosmefulanito04, necesitas implementar 2 canales de lectura en tu controlador, el 1er. canal lee el valor de tension en V1, el otro canal leera el valor de V1+V2, bueno luego es cuestion de aplicar matematicas para obtener V2. 
Solo deberas dimensionar con divisores resistivos, las señales a sendos canales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2013)

Voto por la de Cosmefulanito04


----------



## palurdo (Ago 28, 2013)

Pues a mi que quereis que os diga, utilizar sólo divisores resistivos y hacer matemáticas en el PIC no me parece en absoluto buena idea. Ojo, sí que me parece buena idea adaptar los niveles al rango a medir, pero haciendo medidas diferenciales dentro del terreno analógico. El problema es que adaptando niveles mediante divisor de tensión más amplificador diferencial el diseño se complica porque a menos que se use una configuración de buffer (amplificador de instrumentación) la impedancia de entrada del diferencial afecta al conjunto del divisor de tensión y hay que compensar. La ventaja de eso es que no necesitas tener una alimentación mayor para alimentar los operacionales, con el voltaje de las baterías te sirve.

Pero usar sólo resistencias para los dos canales no me parece conveniente por todos los inconvenientes que conlleva. La única ventaja que veo es que 4 resistencias es más barato que 8 resistencias + un par de operacionales, no sé, ¿30 céntimos más barato quiza?. Lo veo más complicado incluso de implementar que con analógica. Con analógica tienes dos canales y con un conmutador seleccionas cual de las salidas de los diferenciales quieres monitorizar. Pongamos que sin tocar nada, tu tester mide en el rango de 0-19,9V (obvio que al estar alimentado con 5V el tester ya tiene su divisor de tensión para adaptar el rango a 0-5V que es la excursión máxima de valores del ADC). Si pones atenuadores 1:10 y cada amplificador diferencial tiene ganancia 10, puedes colocar más de 10 diferenciales para monitorizar tantos canales como necesites (pensemos en monitorizar un banco de baterías para solar configuradas en serie-paralelo), cada diferencial dará el mismo voltaje que la batería que monitoriza. El voltímetro, del cuial no tienes que preocuparte y puedes sustituir por lo que te de la gana, medirá el valor correcto de voltaje da igual el canal que uses.

A pesar que el mensaje original indica que el voltímetro es un PIC + LCD, no indica si es un montaje abierto o un módulo comercial. El caso de un módulo comercial implica que el código del PIC está protegido, por lo que si quieres reprogramarlo entero para añadir la función V2=Vo-V1, va a ser más complicado para colocar 4 resistencias que si monta los diferenciales. Por otro lado, hacer tu código te obliga en el futuro a seguir utilizando el mimo módulo con tu código en el caso de avería. Sin embargo con los diferenciales un tester de los chinos te puede sacar momentaneamente del apuro.

Y los problemas que peor veo, es que con los divisores de tensión pierdes resolución en la medida conforme vas acumulando voltajes. Para 2 voltajes puede no ser un problema, pero para 10 voltajes las medidas de los últimos voltajes dejarían mucho que desear, pues se perderían hasta 4 bits de resolución, y si tienes un ADC de 8 o 10 bits, perder 4 bits es un desastre. ¿Por qué se pierde resolución? Pongamos el caso de que tienes que monitorizar dos canales, un canal de rango 0-15V y otro canal de rango 15-30V. Al tener ambos canales la misma referencia de masa, el divisor del segundo canal debe de ser el doble que el primero para que caigan los dos en el mismo rango del ADC. Esto implica para un ADC de X bits, que X bits representan 15V, y en el segundo canal X bits representan 30V. Hagas lo que hagas en el segundo canal tienes el doble de rango con la misma resolución de bits en el primero, así que ya sea dividiendo por 2 el primer canal, como bien multiplicar por 2 el segundo canal y dividir por 2 el resultado, siempre te hará perder un bit (multiplicar no añade resolución, pero al dividir por 2 pierdes 1 bit).

Yo tengo un lema, y es que todo el procesamiento de la señal que puedas hacer antes de cuantizar, lo vas a ganar en simpleza de los cálculos y en no perder resolución.

Y luego está lo que comentaba scooter sobre el ruido aditivo, que en un par diferencial es inmute al ruido aditivo así que es mucho más larga la distancia que puede recorrer desde la toma de medida hasta el medidor.

En unos meses tendré un encargo de este tipo para monitorizar un banco de baterías solares (si el proyecto no se echa atrás por el atraco a mano armada que ha hecho el ministerio de industria con el autoconsumo en españa el muy hijo de la gr*n ****), y tengo muy claro, por el coste y los beneficios de escalabilidad, usar diferenciales para adaptar las señales de las baterias de los bancos dispuestas en cualquier configuración.

Saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 28, 2013)

Hay que ver lo que busca el amigo, todavía no reapareció.

Si nos ponemos exigentes con la resolución, lo mismo deberíamos hacer con la incertidumbre de la medición (habría que estudiar las 2 topologías propuestas), de nada sirve tener una excelente resolución, pero mucha incertidumbre en la medición.

Respecto a la protección del ADC, dependerá del uC que esté usando, los avr vienen con diodos clamping en todas sus entradas, agregando una resistencia limitadora en serie con el ADC obtenés una buena protección. En caso de no tener esos diodos clamping internamente, se pueden agregar.

Por último, sobre el ruido, dependerá de como venga, si el ruido tiene una duración de cientos de uS, entre conversión y conversión podés llegar a capturar la misma cantidad de ruido y al restarlos por soft lo anulás.


----------



## palurdo (Ago 28, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Hay que ver lo que busca el amigo, todavía no reapareció.
> 
> Si nos ponemos exigentes con la resolución, lo mismo deberíamos hacer con la incertidumbre de la medición (habría que estudiar las 2 topologías propuestas), de nada sirve tener una excelente resolución, pero mucha incertidumbre en la medición.



Por supuesto, sería una locura usar diferenciales construidos con operacionales de 40dB de SNR para convertir 12 bits (LSB a -60dB) ya que desperdicias 4 bits. Habría que elegir los componentes y sus tolerancias para que la incertidumbre total esté por debajo del error de cuantización. Lo que sí que está claro es que con una topología la resolución la mantienes constante da igual los canales que puedas añadir en el futuro, y con la otra topología la resolución disminuye a medida que escalas el sistema.



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Respecto a la protección del ADC, dependerá del uC que esté usando, los avr vienen con diodos clamping en todas sus entradas, agregando una resistencia limitadora en serie con el ADC obtenés una buena protección. En caso de no tener esos diodos clamping internamente, se pueden agregar.



Par diferencial+d.clamp es mayor protección que sólo diodos de clamping. No estás sustituyendo la protección sino que la estás ampliando. 




cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Por último, sobre el ruido, dependerá de como venga, si el ruido tiene una duración de cientos de uS, entre conversión y conversión podés llegar a capturar la misma cantidad de ruido y al restarlos por soft lo anulás.



Lo que viene a ser promediar muestras en el tiempo para minimizar el ruido. Hablamos de lo mismo, lo uno no excluye a lo otro. Se puede ganar atenuando el ruido en la etapa analógica, mediante par diferencial mas filtros integradores,  y además filtrando en promedio las muestras en digital. Esto es más efectivo que sólo promediar muestras en digital.

Lo dicho, para no complicarme la vida si es hacerle un favor a un colega, con 2 atenuadores sobra, pero para hacer algo robusto, escalable, sin renunciar a lo económico, yo me lanzo por los amplificadores diferenciales.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 30, 2013)

¿Lo puedo hacer con un LM339 recuperado de una fuente ATX?


----------

